# Do we have to declare nicknames on visa application?



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,

In most of the visa form, there is a question "Have you ever been known by other name?". I have a nickname that is used at work because my legal name is hard to pronounce. It is only called at work and all of my official documents are in my real name.

My question is should I declare my nickname on the form? The thing that makes me worried is DIBP will ask for evidence for name change and if I do not declare it on the form and later DIBP call my employer to verify experience, it might cause trouble as my employer is more familiar with my nickname and I did not put it on the form.

Anyone can help, please?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

You don't need to declare it unless you used the other name in document anywhere.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You should mention your nick name while answering: have you been known by other name'? You are not required to provide any evidence/doc as its just a nick name. I had a similar case, I had a nick name which was used only at work, I mentioned it in me visa application & had no problem.

Girl Aussie


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

It should be fine to list it out i think


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

If you list it out - they will ask you to get a PCC by that name as well. It just creates complications.

One reason I can think of for listing it is if you are claiming experience points and the HR or your manager would not immediately recognize your actual name during the verification call.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I think it would depend on the nickname. If your name is Peter but people call you Pete, I wouldn't bother mentioning it. But if your name is Elizabeth and you go by Betty, then perhaps it is worth mentioning.


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

I've another scenario that in Hong Kong, we usually have a legal Chinese name and a legal English name, and the legal English name is very often just a pinyin, a pronunciation of Chinese name using English characters, say, CHAN Tai Man. However, we usually acquire another name since we were admitted to school, which is usually more an "English name", e.g. Tom, Peter, Mary. These names may probably be used for years (some don't) without being legalized or put into any ID card or passport. This situation is very common and people here are used to it.

My sister has once been to Australia for 2 years with a working holiday visa. However, all her employers found it confusing to have a "name" not on her ID card.

I am thinking if it may be useful to put my "English name" legally on my ID card before I apply for visa, but such a "name" wasn't on any of my school certs/ professional certs. Will they be not admitting these documents?


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

ATSC said:


> I've another scenario that in Hong Kong, we usually have a legal Chinese name and a legal English name, and the legal English name is very often just a pinyin, a pronunciation of Chinese name using English characters, say, CHAN Tai Man. However, we usually acquire another name since we were admitted to school, which is usually more an "English name", e.g. Tom, Peter, Mary. These names may probably be used for years (some don't) without being legalized or put into any ID card or passport. This situation is very common and people here are used to it.
> 
> My sister has once been to Australia for 2 years with a working holiday visa. However, all her employers found it confusing to have a "name" not on her ID card.
> 
> I am thinking if it may be useful to put my "English name" legally on my ID card before I apply for visa, but such a "name" wasn't on any of my school certs/ professional certs. Will they be not admitting these documents?


English nicknames are quite popular between Chinese, although not a official name. I am also not sure if declaring it will make thing complicated or not, like extra name check or police certificate.


----------



## Pawarisa (6 d ago)

peik85 said:


> English nicknames are quite popular between Chinese, although not a official name. I am also not sure if declaring it will make thing complicated or not, like extra name check or police certificate.


Hi, sorry I just found your post. Can I ask what did you end up doing? I’m experiencing the same situation. Thanks a lot


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Pawarisa said:


> Hi, sorry I just found your post. Can I ask what did you end up doing? I’m experiencing the same situation. Thanks a lot


Mate, do you realise this is a 7+ year old post?


----------

